# Jared Polin - R5 Real World Review



## Jonathan Thill (Oct 25, 2020)

I know not everyone is a fan of his (I like his style) but I think this is an excellent (be it long) review of the R5


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2020)

Are you daring us?


----------



## lglass12189 (Oct 25, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I know not everyone is a fan of his (I like his style) but I think this is an excellent (be it long) review of the R5


I agree. Very level good review.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2020)

He’s not part of the real world.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2020)

It's a good review - especially with judicial editing (ie fast forwarding).


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> He’s not part of the real world.


Yes - but his expeditions to it can be amusing and informative.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Oct 26, 2020)

Very good review. 
First to do comparison between 3 big together in real time.


----------

